# CZ 24 - are they reliable?



## Oyeboten (Oct 29, 2011)

Got an older CZ 24 ( 9 mm Kurtz or .380 ACP ) and fell in Love with it.

Did half a box of Cartridges at the Range and all was flawless and accuracy was very nice also.

Does anyone have any experience with these or any reviews about their reliability?

Should I replace the Main Spring for the Slide with a 'Wolf' set or other if I am going to shoot it much or Carry it?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

nice cz pistols, originally designed for the 9mm luger round, so over engineered for the kurtz..... very reliable , most parts including the original recoil springs are available here

Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories

this gun is a classic cz and lives up to their well deserved rep....


----------



## Oyeboten (Oct 29, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> nice cz pistols, originally designed for the 9mm luger round, so over engineered for the kurtz..... very reliable , most parts including the original recoil springs are available here
> 
> Numrich Gun Parts Corp. - The World's Largest Supplier of Firearms Parts and Accessories
> 
> this gun is a classic cz and lives up to their well deserved rep....


Thanks TedDeBearFrmHell..!

I will send off for a new Mainspring for it from 'Numrich'.

These are so beautifully made, such fine tolerances, fit and finish all round...impressed me very much right off the Bat...then even more once I was at the Range with it.

I would like to carry mine now and then and or use it as a Back up sometimes, so, good to hear such a positive review, thank you!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the two main manufacturers of firearms in the Czech republic , cz and brno are world famous for the quality of their guns. rightly so


----------



## CZMAN (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with TedDeBearFrmHell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

